# Router Fence Squaring (Rockler)



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

For those with a standard Rockler router top, or similar... 
I'm curious, how do you square the fence for your cuts?

I just bought this top a couple weeks ago (built a nice stand, etc). But squaring the fence for every cut becomes a bit tedious.
I make a lot of cuts using both the fence and the miter, so it's critical that the fence be square to the table. 
I've "scratched" some measurements on each side of the table, but that's only as accurate as my markings? 
Not bad, but not perfect either.
The more expensive tables have a fence similar to a table saw. I was cheap and didn't get that :laughing:.
My old "really cheap" table had a bunch of grooves that made squaring the fence easy. 
Suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use a pair of these*

*12" Heavy Duty Combination Square*









Remove the adjustable angle and center finder attachments, then set them to the same dimension from the miter track and locate the fence accordingly.
Or make an adjustable gauge from 2 hardwood strips at right angles and a locking knob, which can slide in the track and bump the fence at either end of the table to the same dimension from the slot. :thumbsup: bill
Or use a "T" square against the fence from the right hand end against the edge of the table assuming it's square to the track.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

_"Or make an adjustable gauge from 2 hardwood strips at right angles and a locking knob, which can slide in the track and bump the fence at either end of the table to the same dimension from the slot."_



Thanks Bill, this is what I was thinking. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something big. If you say it, it's gotta work! :yes:

(I'll let you know how it all works out)






:laughing:


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

I never use a mitre gauge on a router table. I also never square up my router table fence to anything either. If you want to make square end cuts get a coping sled or use a push block that is square. You do not have to have the fence square with anything on a router table. The router bit is round, so it doesn't care which side of it you are cutting with. Keep it simple. :smile:

Edit to add; Pat Warner has a great website on routers, worth checking out.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't like those two piece router fences, too much setup work. I simply use a piece of hardwood. Never used a miter gauge either.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"I just bought this top a couple weeks ago (built a nice stand, etc). But squaring the fence for every cut becomes a bit tedious."

I do not undertstand what it is that you are trying to do. I cannot think of any cut I have ever make on a router table where I had to check the fence for square.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Router table fundamentals*



Colt W. Knight said:


> I don't like those two piece router fences, too much setup work. I simply use a piece of hardwood. Never used a miter gauge either.


This is the most basic method to *control the depth of cut* of the router bit. There are 2 piece adjustable fences or just the simple one piece that is also a zero clearance fence.
The other method is to use a bearing either on the top or bottom of the bit. http://www.ptreeusa.com/freud_top_bearing_trim.htm
The third way to *control the depth of cut* is to use a guide bushing against a pattern.
The height of the cutter is controlled by the router base adjustment plunge depth seat or by a router lift.

A clamping type miter gauge or a shaper sled 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Right-Angle-Jig/G3642
that fits in the miter gauge slot will keep the workpiece a constant distance from the cutter. The fence would not be used for this operation.
It would be unusual to combine the fence and the miter gauge for a typical router table operation. The post stating the cutter is round and it doesn't matter the angle of the fence to the table, square or otherwise is correct. 
The OP 's question was how to do it for what ever reason, I don't know. Maybe something beyond my imagination or experience, so I just gave it my best answer.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry for the late response (been busy).

I guess I've been doing this wrong for many years, but I occasionally use the miter and the fence together on the router table.

Just as an example (I usually use my table saw for this... but), if I were to make tennons on my router table: 
I would put my rails against the miter and use the fence as my depth guide.
This, obviously, requires the fence to be square with the miter. 
I've done this with outstanding results, on my old (cheaper) table for a long time. 

I'm able to do this with my new Rockler table, but there are no accurate markings. I have to use a square... which works, but takes some time. 

I think I have the answer now, but I was just explaining my side of the original question.

Thanks again, guys,
Dave


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw Norm square his fence using his mitre gauge, and a piece of wood. Clamp the wood in your gauge, and bring each end of your fence over until touches it. 
Of course, Norm stopped using his mitre gauge, and got a sled. :laughing:
Good luck to ya.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

My insert has marks on it, but I seldom use them. I suppose you could use a carpenters square and scribe marks on the top or the insert. Good luck, Mike


----------

